# Angelurlaub aber wohin?



## Parasit (9. Januar 2011)

Hallo alle miteinander!

Ich wollte dieses Jahr mal wieder einen Angelurlaub machen, Zeitraum sollte so vom 15. August bis 24. August sein ungefähr. Als Budget hab ich so rund 1000 Euro pro Person (wir sind auch nur 2 Mann).
Nun eröffnet sich natürlich die Frage wohin kann die Reise gehen!?
Norwegen und Schweden waren wir bereits. Reizen würde uns ja mal Afrika aber halt kein Big Game. 
Ich habe auch schon gehört, dass es in Russland wunderschöne Ecken geben soll.
Die Frage ist natürlich wo man das dann auch alles buchen könnte vll. auch mal einen Guide. Bei einem solch kurzen Zeitraum wollen wir ja schließlich nicht erst 3 Tage den Fisch suchen...

Also wir würden uns über ein paar Vorschläge sehr freuen.

Sonst wünsch ich euch natürlich noch ein gesundes neues Jahr und maximale Erfolge! 

Grüße Tony


----------



## mxchxhl (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angelurlaub aber wohin?*

moin, für 1000€pro person kommst in afrika nich weit, da geht das meiste ja schon fürn flug drauf! 
wie wärs mit polen! da gibts viel fisch, schöne natur und man kann natürlich auch sehr gut günstig wohnen,essen, trinken, einkaufen etc!an sich schönes land, immer nett leute... gib mal bei google angelreise polen ein, da findest unzählige infos und angebote, auch guiding etc.!
mfg


----------



## Parasit (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angelurlaub aber wohin?*

Das habe ich mir schon fasat gedacht.
Polen habe ich auch schon mal drüber nachgedacht aber habe auch keine Ahnung wo ich da weiter nachschauen kann.

Na mal sehen, ich schaue auf jeden Fall noch weiter.

Aber danke schon mal!


----------



## Sterni01 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angelurlaub aber wohin?*

Polen ? ----- Masuren !!! #6
Rußland ? ---- Baikalsee (gibt hier nen Tröt zu) #6#6#6


----------



## anglermeister17 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angelurlaub aber wohin?*

Tja, wenn ihr in Norwegen und Schweden schon wart, wäre doch FINNLAND auch eine Idee, oder? Dann hättet ihr die Region dort oben doch schon mal "einigermaßen abgeklappert". In Finnland soll es noch mehr Wasser geben, noch mehr Möglichkeiten, weil es "nicht so überlaufen" sein soll dort wie etwa beispielsweise Norwegen. Alternativ wären Irland oder Island bestimmt auch interessant, und mit dem Preis müsste es auch hinhauen, bei Island bin ich mir nicht soo sicher, aber wer sucht, der findet ja bekanntermaßen auch! Übrigens: In Island gibt es auch hervorragende Möglichkeiten im Süßwasser auf Salmoniden zu angeln! In Schottland oder Teile des nördl. Englands gibt es ebenfalls einige Möglichkeiten auf große Fische! 
Und mit Afrika muss ich "Michahl" zustimmen, von der Strecke her ging es da wohl höchstens bis zum Lake Nasser, und selbst für den müsstest du ein "Super- Sonderangebot" erwischen, wenn das preislich hinhauen soll. Erzähle aber mal bitte mehr über dein genaues Angelvorhaben: weil "kein Big Game" kann vieles Andere sein: Willst du Flifischen, willst du mit Naturködern im Meer angeln, willst du mit der Spinnrute ein paar Süßwasserräuber auf die Schuppen legen, usw?


----------



## Skrxnch (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angelurlaub aber wohin?*



anglermeister17 schrieb:


> Und mit Afrika muss ich "Michahl" zustimmen, von der Strecke her ging es da wohl höchstens bis zum Lake Nasser, und selbst für den müsstest du ein "Super- Sonderangebot" erwischen, wenn das preislich hinhauen soll. Erzähle aber mal bitte mehr über dein genaues Angelvorhaben: weil "kein Big Game" kann vieles Andere sein: Willst du Flifischen, willst du mit Naturködern im Meer angeln, willst du mit der Spinnrute ein paar Süßwasserräuber auf die Schuppen legen, usw?



Abgesehen vom Lake Nasser, schon mal was von Gambia gehört? Relativ unbekannt, gibt aber da auch so ne Art Pauschaltourismus und angeblich auch super Möglichkeiten zu fischen. (Flussmündung, Meer, der Fluss selbst wohl weniger.) Allerdings ist auch da das Budget ein wenig knapp. Momentan wären das wohl eher etwa 1250 fürs Hotel Ü/F 9 Tage, habe sowas aber auch schon für ca. 900 gesehen vor längerer Zeit.
(holidaycheck.de)

Das wären dann die Profis, nur mal zum gucken. Würde dann wohl eh zu teuer.
http://www.fischen24.de/ 
Der Link funzt zwar grad nicht bei mir, glaube das liegt aber weniger an denen als an meinem Megadowload grad|supergri. 


Es wäre scheints nur ein Katzensprung mit Taxi vom Hotel aus, mich selbst reizt das schon lange und angeblich kann man da auch ohne die Profis Ausfahrten mit Einheimischen ergattern. 
Oder Brandungsangeln halt.
Soll auch ettliche Engländer, Holländer geben die das so machen. 

Immerhin wäre das Afrika:m.


----------

